# Saiga 12 - 19



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

( SAIGA 12-19 ) Just got one in today. I am going to offer a special deal on this. This price is on good until Friday. $580.00, + $5.00 call in fee, + tax. Send me a PM if you are interested. One last check to see if anyone is interested. Going on Gun Broker tomorrow.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Pm sent....:thumbsup:


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted give another chance to see if anyone is interested.


----------

